# Article on capacitors



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Found this interesting article on capacitors and safe discharging:
http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/captest.htm


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks...lots of very helpful information on that sight.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks John, much appreciated.

Brian


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Great info I really like the idea old turning an old night light into a visual indicator ... if only for the Bling factor !!!!

wooo hoo a project with lights


----------

